# change from UK to Spanish Driving Licence



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

has anyone done this recently - how much did it cost?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to the DGT website is is €26.80.

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> According to the DGT website is is €26.80.
> 
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos)


duh!! why didn't I look there:confused2:


someone on a local fb group was saying it was 200€ - I guess they used a gestor - some really do seem to charge a ridiculous amount of money!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> has anyone done this recently - how much did it cost?



Did it last week....cost 30 euros and 4 euros for photos.

Went to Trafico in La Linea...a doddle. Was in the Trafico office about ten minutes...

I've posted about this on another thread..I had intended to use a gestor but decided that if you know what documents you require to take with you and can explain yourself in reasonable Spanish, why waste money?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Did it last week....cost 30 euros and 4 euros for photos.
> 
> Went to Trafico in La Linea...a doddle. Was in the Trafico office about ten minutes...
> 
> I've posted about this on another thread..I had intended to use a gestor but decided that if you know what documents you require to take with you and can explain yourself in reasonable Spanish, why waste money?


my feelings exactly!

since I don't drive I wasn't sure, but others on the thread had all said what a doddle it was then this one person said it cost her 200€.......... it didn't sound right :eyebrows:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> my feelings exactly!
> 
> since I don't drive I wasn't sure, but others on the thread had all said what a doddle it was then this one person said it cost her 200€.......... it didn't sound right :eyebrows:


She probably paid a gestor, as you said....

Just as some people pay a gestor to do no more than literally hold their hand if they hire them to get a NIE/Residencia as you won't queue jump just because you paid someone -well, not in democratic old Estepona anyway - and you have to show up in person...

Not sure if you have to show up in person to change your licence but as you are required to sign documents in the office...I guess you are!

If you look through this Forum, *using the search engine* you'll find all the information you need and the Stickies have some of the Solicitud forms.
You could save yourself several hundred euro if you did just that...

I have!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> She probably paid a gestor, as you said....
> 
> Just as some people pay a gestor to do no more than literally hold their hand if they hire them to get a NIE/Residencia as you won't queue jump just because you paid someone -well, not in democratic old Estepona anyway - and you have to show up in person...
> 
> Not sure if you have to show up in person to change your licence but as you are required to sign documents in the office...I guess you are!


 agreed- as I've said before - I DO use my gestor for some things I could easily do myself - but it saves me time - if I'm not working I'm not earning, so it does in fact save me money in the long run

a couple of my students used a gestor 18 months ago to change their licences......... they still don't have their Spanish ones  

none of us can understand what is taking so long.....


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We did it last month. Easy! In Valencia city. 

Not sure if you can do it around your area, or if you have to go to the main city. We went to Valencia as we had other things to do there. 

You don´t have to take the medical tests, if your licence is still valid, but when it comes out of date, you will have to take the medical, so we thought it would be better to do the medical tests and then have a licence for many years, rather than having to do it again in a couple of years´ time as our licences were still valid.

We paid 26 for the licence and 26 for the medical tests. The medical involves one a few questions and a couple of tests on a computer thingy. 

We took some papers regarding the Spanish taxes, the SA1 or something like that, to the gestor here, and he didn´t have a clue, so he said ´leave it with me´ and that was 3 weeks ago, I hope he doesn´t charge us lots of money. Now I am thinking we could have gone to the office in Valencia and do it ourselves.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> We did it last month. Easy! In Valencia city.
> 
> Not sure if you can do it around your area, or if you have to go to the main city. We went to Valencia as we had other things to do there.
> 
> ...



Surprised you did not tell her to use the search button.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Surprised you did not tell her to use the search button.


:spit:

I did - I couldn't find price & it might well have changed anyway - I wanted recent info & couldn't remember it being discussed recently


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to be nice to Moderators. They´ve got the upper hand.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The extra 4 euros I seem to have paid at Trafico La Linea was worth everry red cent for speedy and courteous service...and a damned sight cheaper than 200 euros

Just wondering what a gestor can do to rsack up 170 euros worth of fees...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The extra 4 euros I seem to have paid at Trafico La Linea was worth everry red cent for speedy and courteous service...and a damned sight cheaper than 200 euros
> 
> Just wondering what a gestor can do to rsack up 170 euros worth of fees...


apparently one gestor charges a fair bit because you 'have to go to Alicante' & the particular poster who used that gestor didn't want to bother

oddly - everyone else on the FB group has had theirs done in Jávea :confused2:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, go to any Autoescuela and ask. Maybe there is a DGT office there, but I would find it a bit odd.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The extra 4 euros I seem to have paid at Trafico La Linea was worth everry red cent for speedy and courteous service...and a damned sight cheaper than 200 euros
> 
> Just wondering what a gestor can do to rsack up 170 euros worth of fees...


Did you have to have a medical?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :spit:
> 
> I did - I couldn't find price & it might well have changed anyway - I wanted recent info & couldn't remember it being discussed recently


Little Britain ? (yes but no but)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Little Britain ? (yes but no but)


I know that's a TV programme........... but I've never seen it


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I know that's a TV programme........... but I've never seen it


Ah.
Well you know how teenagers (no need to tell you) refuse to listen to what you are saying & even when you have caught them red handed ?

Ah yes, but ............. yes but no but etc etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Ah.
> Well you know how teenagers (no need to tell you) refuse to listen to what you are saying & even when you have caught them red handed ?
> 
> Ah yes, but ............. yes but no but etc etc.


got it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Did you have to have a medical?


No....I thought that was odd and was about to ask why but was told by the friend who took me to La Linea..'Don't ask unnecessary questions...'

Maybe, as I walked without difficulty into the Trafico office, was to all intents and purposes compos mentis, didn't wear glasses and had all my teeth - as far as can be seen- they thought I wouldn't be a danger to other road users...

That and the fact I've been driving since I was seventeen, a time when, as my son says, it was the law to have a man wit a red flag walking in front of my vehicle..


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> apparently one gestor charges a fair bit because you 'have to go to Alicante' & the particular poster who used that gestor didn't want to bother
> 
> oddly - everyone else on the FB group has had theirs done in Jávea :confused2:


We did ours using a gestor who had to go to Alicante. He made 3 one and a half hour trips for us (3 hours there and back)and had a very frustrating time there as, after a long queue, and changing my husband's licence he was then told to go to another to do mine! We considered the 90€ we spent good value. We didn't need a medical.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We exchanged ours at La Linea a few years ago, used a gestor, needed medicals, made several trips there, took several months and cost us about 300 Euros from memory.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> We exchanged ours at La Linea a few years ago, used a gestor, needed medicals, made several trips there, took several months and cost us about 300 Euros from memory.


Well, I was told I'd receive an e-mail asking me to pick up my Provisional licence within a 'few weeks'

I'm not holding my breath.
Sandra has been waiting for two years for her Health Card. She's applied again.

See you tomorrow...


----------



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

Where can you get it done in Javea? I thought the nearest traffico was Alicante.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I was told I'd receive an e-mail asking me to pick up my Provisional licence within a 'few weeks'
> 
> I'm not holding my breath.
> Sandra has been waiting for two years for her Health Card. She's applied again.
> ...


And lo and behold....I received my new Spanish licence within a couple of months.

No gestor, no medical required, total cost around 30 €.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2013)

*UK/Spanish Driving licence*

:focus:Help

my wife and I only want to be legal,and have a spanish driving licence. Went though the local gestor, last Jul, only to be told in Jan, Alicante Traffico have lost our licences, we then applied to DVLA and got replacement ones, went down to Alicante 2 wks ago, with replacement licences all paper work framed in gold, to be told they could not process our application because there was an investigation as to what had happened to the lost licences, told the gestor to cancel the investigation, went there yesterday and if by magic they produced the original licences, and told us the DVLA have to contact the traffico to tell them we are off the DVLA database, having spoken to the DVLA, they tell us its not correct, Traffico contact them

Confused of Benitachell, who just want to be legal


----------

